# More pics of BADger



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Enjoy the pictures of my devilish angel!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

BADGER!!!!!!!!! Little cutie. Hes going to be a stunning dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is so freaking cute. I just want to hug him and squeeze him!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> your Ivy and my Badger are starting to look very similar, except mine has ears and balls


:rofl:
You're right Badger and Ivy are looking very similar except mine doesn't have ears, penis and balls! He's a very handsome looking guy that will be fun to watch grow up.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry for the large pic I am still getting the hang of this thing they call the computer...hello 21st century Thanks so much MISSAPBT! I hope he will be stunning. Hey! did you notice that your pup and mine have the same white paw?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh YES he has 'little foot" too, hehe i call Grace that i don't know why.
And little white toes on the back.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking cute! Gotta love that coat


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i love him! he's going to be a beautiful dog. i can't wait to see him develop.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

what a cute little thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He's getting soooo big, Christian! I love his little white paw!!!! He's one sock--- like me as I always seem to lose one sock. Don't ask.... lol
Call you soon!! Give Badger kisses from me!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

He's a very serious looking pup. Nitro was the same (still is). They look like they've seen it all before...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

What a cutie her and bogart have the same color eyes ... She's already grown a little bit taller ...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

See, i saw this thread this morning but school prevented me from replying (kicks school)
But now, i CAN! Mhuahahahahaaa!

OMG Badger! I wubs himz!!! He's got the ears  *faints* Christian, keep that boys ears ya hear meh?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG CHristian, he is sooo gorgeous, i am loving his brindle stripes, adn that face, I wanna squish him. Please give him love from me and the crew. Thanks for sharing, I love the one white paw.


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty boy, how old is he?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharon - Thank you my friend, I will squeeze him for ya

Elvis - I love Ivy, so any comparison means alot to me, thank you!

Holly - I actually can't get over how soft and "tight" his coat is, very short hair, you know? His brindling varies depending on the light, which is cool

mcmlxxxvii - Thanks so much for the compliment, I can't wait to see him develop too

Megan - LOL! He is a cute little sh*t for sure, but I don't want it to go to his head

Lauren mama - I think he's growing, it's hard to tell when you see him every day. He definitely is getting longer and taller already for being so young. 14 inches at the shoulder at 11 1/2 weeks old We got to get them leg bones to slow down though

aus_staffy - Good call! He does seem to know his way around already, very confident pup I guess is what I'm saying....can you say gamebred? LOL!!! Thank you my friend

Sadie - Badger is a male and was upset about being called a "her", but loved the eye color comment LOL!!! He gets that way sometimes

T'nisse - You got it girl, ears are hear to stay. I actually think they will turn out great once he matures and his forehead widens a bit I wubz himz too LOL!!! Future sketch, eh?

Tye Tye - So you want to squeeze the Charmin? Badger's face, brindling, and paw thanks you He has been a blessing. Thanks sweetie

Jerretb - Thanks for saying so, he is 11 1/2 weeks old and is really showing it LOL!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe - lil Badger I <3 him x) - what a little sweety


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> T'nisse - You got it girl, ears are hear to stay. I actually think they will turn out great once he matures and his forehead widens a bit I wubz himz too LOL!!! Future sketch, eh?


You know it buddy, shoot me a message when you're ready.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes Christian I wanna squish him now more than ever, I would love to hold sweet puppiness right now. Please give him tons of hugs from me.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

He is a doll!!


----------

